# Oak Island treasure hunt makes a find ?



## RCO (Feb 21, 2017)

[h=1]Search yields promising find on The Curse of Oak Island two-hour finale, says executive producer[/h]                Oak Island series creator Kevin Burns says after overspending their budget on a fourth dig, Rick and Marty Lagina uncover a fascinating find in the season 4 finale.              
6.3K                                       
Feb 17, 2017 1:42 PM by: Erin Pottie             






Michigan brothers Rick and Marty Lagina continue their search for buried treasure on Nova Scotia soil when the season 4 finale of The Curse of Oak Island airs Feb. 26 on the History Channel. 

After a season of setbacks in the hunt for buried treasure, The Curse of Oak Island is promising to deliver on what could be its series finale.
Kevin Burns, series creator and executive producer, says American brothers Rick and Marty Lagina will uncover a fascinating find when season 4 of the popular History Channel program ends next week.
“There were a lot of big frustrations this season and you see that,” Burns said in a telephone interview from Los Angeles. “The second to last episode you see quite a bit of it and they reach a real crisis.
“I mean Rick and Marty hit a wall, but they did have a breakthrough. ... Every year we seem to get this weird, weird break of a find before the end of the season, which is all I can tell you. That’s why we literally went from a one-hour finale to a two-hour finale because the material we got was so incredible.”
Oak Island, on Nova Scotia’s South Shore in Lunenburg County, has been mired in mystery since 1795, when local teenager Daniel McGinnis discovered a bowl-shaped depression near a tree that appeared to be man-made.
When he later returned with two friends, the boys would dig up flagstone and layers of timber buried at 10-foot intervals. Since their initial discovery, there have been no fewer than 17 expeditions mounted and millions spent searching the island, including what later became known as the “money pit.”
For their part, the Laginas and their team have spent a pirate’s ransom in their attempt to unravel the mystery. In what is considered their largest expedition, Burns said the Laginas sunk somewhere between $3 million and $5 million in season 4 alone. 
“They only had enough money this year to dig two big holes in the money pit site. They did them fairly early; they turned up interesting things that have already been screened but they didn’t find the vault or the money pit.
“They decide to dig a third hole and that has mixed results and then they do a fourth hole, and that hole is what recommended a two-hour finale. Is there stuff that was turned up in that fourth hole that is incredibly interesting? Yes. I honestly think that if you thought the Spanish coin was a big find in season 1, people will love season 4.”
One thing fans won’t be hearing about in the upcoming finale, however, is information as to whatever happened to a bone that was recovered from Borehole 10X.



“People are so obsessed with that bone! You will not find out about the bone, only because — and you can blame me —  because I just let it go. It turned out not to be that interesting and so when we did get the results on it, we just never addressed it, but I have to confess I didn’t think anybody would think that much of it and it’s all I hear about.”
An accomplished producer with several hit television shows under his belt, Burns has confessed that he himself is just as intrigued with the Oak Island mystery as the show's legion of fans.
“It is a constant interest and surprise to me,” he said. “I go on the same roller-coaster ride that the audience does; meaning there are times when we’re REALLY excited because we think ‘Aha’ we found it and there are other times when we go, ‘Damn, we didn’t find anything, it turned out not to be what we hoped for.’ ”
But it was only about six years ago that Burns said he learned of what's considered the world’s longest-running treasure hunt. At the time, he was told a TV show would be unlikely as the treasure search was controlled by two long-standing rivals.
So when new partners arrived on the scene, Burns and fellow producer Joe Lessard jumped in a car and drove five and a half hours from Detroit to Traverse City, Michigan, to have dinner with the Laginas.
“That was my opportunity to basically beg them to trust me to do a television show with them,” said Burns. “They were really not interested, until we kind of sat down the next day and we had a different conversation.”
It was during this talk that Burns discovered Rick Lagina had become obsessed with Oak Island after reading a short article in Reader's Digest when he was a young boy.
“I said, ‘You know Rick, when I was 10 years old one of my favourite television shows was Lost in Space and I became obsessed with it and when I got to work at 20th Century Fox I met with Irwin Allen, and I met and I befriend Irwin’s widow when Irwin died, and I now I control the rights to Lost in Space, like you control Oak Island, and now we’re doing a new Lost in Space series. I know how important it is for the 10-year-old boy to grow up and realize his life’s dream and to have that opportunity to play that dream out and the incredible thrill that is but also the big responsibility that is.’ And I think that did it.”
One of the major concerns of the Laginas, said Burns, was doing a show and not finding anything. They were then reassured that the production was not about the endgame but about the journey.
“They could find a big something and what I would still want to know is that all there is, because there are so many indications that there may not just be one treasure on the island. Even if what they found was evidence that there had been treasure but that it had been removed, I personally think ... the treasure is found in the history that they are unearthing.”
Asked about filming another season, Burns said the network would jump at the chance but he cautions that the decision rests with the Laginas.
“We are not set to come back for another year, take of that what you will,” Burns said. “Every year the brothers are very reluctant to agree to do any more. This was always a hard sell for them. They did not approach us. They are not eager television personalities. I think they’re great on TV but they were very wary, which I understand. They were not big reality show people, they didn’t want celebrity, they didn’t want fame. They really didn’t. They’re very humble, particularly Rick.
“Four or five months a year away from their families and the conditions can be very gruelling, and Marty and Rick are wonderful guys.”
So, does Burns believe there is more mystery to be found on the 57-hectare island?
“Do I think there’s more of the story to tell beyond this season? Yes. I think you could do 10 years on this show and you could find lots of things and lots of treasure, and I would still not be convinced that’s all there is to the story.
“I think Oak Island has many, many, many stories to tell.”
The two-hour season 4 finale airs on Feb. 26 at 11 p.m. Atlantic time on the History Channel in Canada and Tuesday, Feb. 21, in the United States

https://www.localxpress.ca/local-ne...wo-hour-finale-says-executive-producer-538730


----------



## RCO (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't know if anyone else here has been watching Oak Island on history channel , its been a very long and expensive search so far , they haven't found much . although they did find some old coins , wood and parts of a ship this season .

they also found wood deep below the money pit which dated from 1600's era , which would indicate the pit was very old and from an interesting period in Canadian history as the east coast was not very developed yet by that time 

the season finale and possibly series finale is airing soon and there claiming to have made an incredible discovery in the " money pit " , teasers indicated it may be some sort of metal object or gold coin according to clip on after the show last night


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm watching it now & still waiting to see what this metal stuff is. Been watching it for past 3 or 4 seasons. Very Interesting. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Feb 22, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> I'm watching it now & still waiting to see what this metal stuff is. Been watching it for past 3 or 4 seasons. Very Interesting. LEON.



everyone is hopeful they find something , its been a very long search and not a lot has ever been found , although there always seems to be clues and hints 

the article mentions they aren't sure if they will film more episodes or not , but somehow I can't see them not coming back to the money pit if they actually found something ?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 22, 2017)

I think they'll be back. especially after what they found, best thing yet. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 25, 2017)

I remember as a kid I was fascinated by the money pit after coming across an old book about lost treasures.  These days though I'm getting more and more convinced that there isn't anything in the money pit, if there ever was a money pit at all.  The idea of digging a massive, complex system of tunnels to bury something in a way that will make it impossible to ever retrieve doesn't really make any sense if you're burying a treasure.  It sounds like the setup to a horror movie, frankly, not the sort of thing that would happen in real life where there aren't any vampires or cursed amulets or any of the other sorts of things you'd want to bury at the bottom of an undiggable pit.

Beyond that, some of the story doesn't really make sense.  For example, the Onslow and Truro Companies supposedly were able to dig down to 90 feet before the pit flooded  to 33 feet and couldn't be bailed out.  I can't figure out any way that this could have happened.  If it flooded so slowly via the sea that they never noticed it slowly seeping in, it could have been bailed.  If it naturally flooded too quickly to be bailed it would have been impossible to dig to 90 feet.  I also have a hard time imagining how you could dig that deep below the water table in soft earth on a small island without water seeping in in the first place.

Personally I think that the natural sinkhole theory is the most likely explanation, and there never will be anything in the money pit apart from the things chucked into it by previous expeditions (and maybe a nice bottle or two from the decades that it sat open and flooded).


----------



## RCO (Feb 26, 2017)

I still haven't watched the finale , its on tonight but doesn't start till 10pm and goes till 12 pm and I'm already way too tired after being out all day so not going to watch it till it runs again on Monday at 7pm 

the whole story is very interesting , if they actually find anything or not ? who knows , they have spent a crazy amount of money and really need to find something to justify another season of digging there


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2017)

after finally watching the 2 hour finale , not sure what to make of it , really didn't find anything stunning . although they seemed to find evidence of something odd being at the bottom of the money pit , all the metal and possible chest piece , didn't make sense being there unless there was some reason for it being put there 

there seemed to be a lot of evidence of either Spanish or british military presence on the island , 
which is hard to deny based on all the evidence , such as ship spike and Spanish and british coins 

also at end , seemed to indicate there is 1 more episode left this season and some tests were done on the metal and more research as to its exact age , so see what that says


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 27, 2017)

The bent metal piece was said to be possibly part of the Treasure Chest. After the thin wood rots away the only thing left would be the metal peices that held it together. And whatever was inside it? Mystery continues. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Feb 28, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> The bent metal piece was said to be possibly part of the Treasure Chest. After the thin wood rots away the only thing left would be the metal peices that held it together. And whatever was inside it? Mystery continues. LEON.



what surprised me after watching that episode is that they didn't send a camera or imaging device down the hole ? wouldn't that be the most logical way to see what is down there ? at least then they'd have a better idea what they found ? 

it seems odd to simply be using that digging thing blinding not knowing if they hit a good area or not , if they had hit a chest , it could of been damaging it 

either way it seems like there in the right area to at least find some answers as to who built this thing and possibly what they were hiding


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 28, 2017)

Tonight's Episode say's they'll be back again next season. Wonder what they will find next? LEON.


----------



## RCO (Mar 8, 2017)

saw the update show earlier this week , it didn't tell us much new , but it does seem that they are coming back for another season 

and seem to have plans to do more metal detecting , explore the swamp further and continue digging in the money pit 

the theories now seem to be more based around the idea of the british military somehow being involved or pirates from the 17th century with Spanish ships or items related to that region


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 8, 2017)

Seems like everybody has a different theory. Must of been 20 different people with 20 different theories? LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 17, 2017)

I think there might be a u.f.o. at the bottom. I really hope they find something honestly but I would like to have the money they've spent looking


----------



## bottlerocket (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh I really think they are being compensated by the network. I do believe they HAD out of pocket expenses initually but are being compensated now.
I mean I really enjoy the show and follow it but this and shows like Gold Rush and even Alaskan Bush People, there are "paychecks" involved once ratings escalate and are providing an interest.
Agreed?


----------

